# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  New page dedicated to famous members of mtDNA haplogroups

## Maciamo

I have been wanting to make this page for a while. It's now ready. 

Famous people's mtDNA listed by haplogroup

----------


## Vallicanus

Why are there no U individuals?

----------


## Maciamo

> Why are there no U individuals?


I have been looking frantically for famous U members, but apart two of our Eupedia moderators (Angela and Sparkey), I haven't found any celebrity yet.

----------


## Azzurro

Good job and great work!! :) Hopefully some famous U individuals turn up.

----------


## sparkey

For Haplogroup U: If Ötzi is a famous representative of Haplogroup K, surely Cheddar Man can be a famous representative of Haplogroup U?

----------


## Rethel

Fine juxtaposition, but... what it gives us, eccept of fertilizer for mythomans?
The sense is similar, if we would present together people who are lefthanded
or righthanded, with red, black, brown, dark and light blond hair or according
to some genetic diseases or eye colour or according to their height... Acually
some of these collections could have even more sense than famous mts.

----------


## Maciamo

> Fine juxtaposition, but... what it gives us, eccept of fertilizer for mythomans?
> The sense is similar, if we would present together people who are lefthanded
> or righthanded, with red, black, brown, dark and light blond hair or according
> to some genetic diseases or eye colour or according to their height... Acually
> some of these collections could have even more sense than famous mts.


Mitochondria are the powerhouses of cells. MtDNA plays a vital role in energy production, but also in cellular pH, longevity, stamina, and several diseases. In every way it is much more important than the traits you listed.

----------


## Maciamo

> For Haplogroup U: If Ötzi is a famous representative of Haplogroup K, surely Cheddar Man can be a famous representative of Haplogroup U?


Yes, but he doesn't look so nice in picture.  :Wink:  Too bad I was at the Natural History Museum in London a few days ago, but I forgot to take a picture of him. Anyway according to Jean Manco his DNA test was probably contaminated and his results aren't reliable. Still I'd bet he was a U5 member, but who knows he might be a U5b. U2, U4, U8 are also all possible. 

Ötzi is also more famous. Even Brad Pitt got a tattoo of him on his arm.

----------


## Angela

> Mitochondria are the powerhouses of cells. MtDNA plays a vital role in energy production, but also in cellular pH, longevity, stamina, and several diseases. In every way it is much more important than the traits you listed.


Most people aren't sufficiently aware of this.

My first surprise when I was tested was that I was U2e. The second surprise was how many mutations it had undergone. I was intrigued enough to have the full genome of it done and then analyzed. The amount of information on it, and the number of studies discussing the implications of each mutation for so many aspects of my life was rather astounding. 

The X chromosome, which is rarely discussed, also contains a wealth of coding information.

----------


## Tomenable

> Ötzi is also more famous. Even Brad Pitt got a tattoo of him on his arm.


If Ötzi lived today... :  :Grin:

----------


## DuPidh

> If Ötzi lived today... :


He probably would have sported a hat " Make America great again"

----------


## Tomenable

> He probably would have sported a hat "Make America great again"


He was fully ENF, with very little WHG or EHG ancestry. 

Isn't supporting Trump associated with HG ancestry?  :Thinking: 

Are Sardinian-Americans usually for Trump or Clinton?

===================================

He was "White" not "Brown Inside" (= WHG-descended).

----------


## Angela

The closest you're going to get is Italian-Americans, who are leaning Trump at about the same percentage as other white Americans, with the exception of the Irish. Have your forgotten that study already?

If you want to find Otzi look-alikes just go to the Tyrol in Austria. They're all over the place.





Is it possible that when Otzi was young he looked like this gorgeous specimen...Hans Perathoner...Tyrolean sculptor? Probably not. But I digress, sorry. Couldn't help it. :)

----------


## Rethel

> Mitochondria are the powerhouses of cells. MtDNA plays a vital role in energy production, but also in cellular pH, longevity, stamina, and several diseases. In every way it is much more important than the traits you listed.


Ok, But I was writing in the context of famousness.
If it would be a list of profits which gave possesion
of such and such mt, ok, then it would be totally
different story.

----------

